# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  28.06.2013 - УКРАЇНСЬКА DRUM'N'BASS КОНФЕРЕНЦIЯ @ The Most Open Air, Київ

## MaxNRG [Funk Masters]

_На цьогорічній Конференції ти маєш нагоду побачити та послухати найцікавіших та найуспішніших українських drum'n'bass музикантів!
Наша сцена стрімко росте, вражаючи блискучими результатами.
Красномовне підтвердження цьому - підтримка Teddy Killers від Skrillex, NickBee від Noisia, Derrick & Tonika від London Elektricity та BigBud, MaxNRG від Drumsound & Bassline Smith, підписання Against на Metalheadz, Physical Illusion на Good Looking, Pluton & Skyer на Hospital!
Це більше ніж вечірка чи фестиваль - це ексклюзивна подія на вітчизняній днб сцені!_
FUNK MASTERS представляють:

28 червня 2013, п'ятниця, 22:00 – 06:00, The Most Open Air,
Київ, Московський Міст, їхати маршрутним таксі від (м) Петрівка до зупинки "Парк Дружби Народів"

*УКРАЇНСЬКА DRUM'N'BASS КОНФЕРЕНЦIЯ 2013*
*СЬОМИЙ З'ЇЗД УКРАЇНСЬКИХ DNB ПРОДЮСЕРІВ!*



З музичними доповідями у двох конференц-залах виступлять:


*FUNK MASTERS:*

*TONIKA* [med school, camino blue, sound-trax] Львiв
soundcloud.com/derrick-tonika

*DERRICK* [med school, camino blue, sound-trax] Львiв
soundcloud.com/derrick-tonika

*MaxNRG* [technique recordings] Львiв
soundcloud.com/maxnrg

*MC N.E.D* [ragga sapiens] Київ
soundcloud.com/n-e-d-boomah


*UADNB MAFIA:*

*SUNCHASE* [22:22, hospital, kvadrat] Дніпропетровськ
soundcloud.com/sunchase

*TEDDY KILLERZ (PAIMON)* [owsla, universal, bad taste] Запоріжжя
soundcloud.com/teddykillerz

*NICKBEE* [invisible, mindtech, horizons] Дніпродзержинськ
soundcloud.com/nickbee

*KIND OF ZERO* [dnbsession music, sarb] Львiв
soundcloud.com/kindofzero

*REDCO* [dnbsession music, ammunition] Ужгород
soundcloud.com/redco

*PHYSICAL ILLUSION* [good looking, intelligent] Київ
soundcloud.com/physicalillusion

*FADE* [renegade hardware, dsci4] Київ
soundcloud.com/fade

*NEUTRAL POINT*  [disturbed, tam] Рівне
soundcloud.com/neutralpointua

*AGAINST* [metalheadz] Xаркiв
soundcloud.com/against

*STEREOTYPE* [fokuz, celsius] Чернiгiв
soundcloud.com/stereotypednb

*PRO LUXE* [influenza minus, intelligent] Севастополь
soundcloud.com/djproluxe


*FRESH BLOOD:*

*AGRESSOR BUNX*[citrus, disturbed, tam] Біла Церква
soundcloud.com/agressorbunx

*FULLCASUAL feat DA KOOKA (LIVE**)* [intelligent, celsius] Чернівцi
soundcloud.com/fullcasual

*DETAIL* [commercial suicide, cia] Київ
soundcloud.com/im_detail

*PLUTON & SKYER* [hospital] Херсон
soundcloud.com/plutonskyer

*HIDDEN ELEMENT (LIVE)* [absys, break-fast audio] Xаркiв 
soundcloud.com/hiddenelement

*HIBEA* [im:ltd] Вiнниця
soundcloud.com/hibea


Попередній продаж квитків на concert.ua:

80 грн - з 01 по 10 червня
100 грн - З 11 по 25 червня

100 грн - вартiсть квитка у день заходу

http://www.concert.ua/ua/eventpage/dnb_conference_2013

Попередні квитки дають право на вхід без черги!



Запрошуйте друзiв на *UA DRUM'N'BASS CONFERENCE 2013*: 


Щоб отримувати новини про наступні заходи FUNK MASTERS, відправте нам свою адресу електронної пошти на на e-mail: [email protected]


www.dnb.in.ua


P.S. Iсторiя фестивалю:

17.11.2006 - УКРАЇНСЬКА DRUM'N'BASS КОНФЕРЕНЦIЯ 1 @ CINEMA club, Київ, ПЕРШИЙ З'ЇЗД УКРАЇНСЬКИХ DNB ПРОДЮСЕРІВ
17.11.2007 - УКРАЇНСЬКА DRUM'N'BASS КОНФЕРЕНЦІЯ 2 @ CINEMA club, Київ, ДРУГИЙ З'ЇЗД УКРАЇНСЬКИХ DNB ПРОДЮСЕРІВ
05.12.2008 - УКРАЇНСЬКА DRUM'N'BASS КОНФЕРЕНЦIЯ 3 @ CINEMA club, Київ, ТРЕТIЙ З'ЇЗД УКРАЇНСЬКИХ DNB ПРОДЮСЕРІВ
05.12.2009 - УКРАЇНСЬКА DRUM'N'BASS КОНФЕРЕНЦIЯ 4 @ CINEMA club, Київ, ЧЕТВЕРТИЙ З'ЇЗД УКРАЇНСЬКИХ DNB ПРОДЮСЕРІВ
26.11.2010 - УКРАЇНСЬКА DRUM'N'BASS КОНФЕРЕНЦIЯ 5 @ CINEMA club, Київ, П'ЯТИЙ З'ЇЗД УКРАЇНСЬКИХ DNB ПРОДЮСЕРІВ
 03.12.2011 - УКРАЇНСЬКА DRUM'N'BASS КОНФЕРЕНЦIЯ 6 @ CINEMA club, Київ, ШОСТИЙ З'ЇЗД УКРАЇНСЬКИХ DNB ПРОДЮСЕРІВ

----------

